# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## pr1nc3s5

hoii allemaal...

mijn verhaal is het volgende..omdat ik me niet goed voelde was ik naar de dokter gegaan en ze hebbben me naar een laboratorium gestuurd om een algemene urine test en een algemene bloed test te doen...mijn vraag is kunnen je in jou urine en bloed test te komen te weten dat je zwanger bent??

en ik heb wel een zwangertest gedaan maar niet s'morgens maar om 4 uur zo en het is negatief gekomen maar ze zeggen dat je het s'morgens moet doen..kan ik in die test van 4 uur betrouwen???

help me A>U>B

----------


## Déylanna

Als het lab een algehele bloed en urine onderzoek gaan doen dan zien ze ook dat je zwanger bent (of niet)
Wat betreft die zwangerschapstest: je kan heus wel een zwangerschapstest doen in de (late) middag, maar het verstandigtst is toch om dat te doen met de ochtendurine, omdat er in de urine van zwangeren iets zit wat geregistreerd wordt door die test. Dat stofje, om het zo maar even te noemen zit het meest in de ochtendurine. Vandaar dat er vaak wordt aanbevolen om zo'n test met de ochtendurine toe doen. Maar ik denk niet dat het zo'n groot verschil zal uitmaken als je het smiddags doet.
Nou succes verder en ik hoop dat er een goede uitslag komt uit die urine en bloed onderzoek.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## pr1nc3s5

mijn test is een beetje goed uitgekomen...ik heb gewoon maar lage ijzer..mijn ijzer is gewoon laag zij de dokter en ik heb al medicijnen voor gekregen bedankt

----------

